# Changing Drenalin draw length



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

No you can use the same string and cable. What is your draw length


----------



## buckslayerII (Nov 5, 2004)

I'd like about 29.5". I'm not familiar with this Mathews cam, but figured I'd ask since I'd like to switch it from the current DL. I think Mathews does 1" increments, right? Do I get the +/-1/2" by twisting or untwisting the string, or are there post options on the cam?


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

The Drenalin cams you can get in 1/2in sizes.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

You can get a 29.5 cam look on Ebay or AT to see if anyone is selling one or wants to trade.


----------



## buckslayerII (Nov 5, 2004)

Guys - got the new cam switched in. How do I check the timing or is there anything to do with respect to that?


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Max out limb bolts and check axel to axel length if its good then the two small holes in the cam should run parallel with the string.


----------



## buckslayerII (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks DXTCLUE.


----------



## S.Dobbs (Jun 27, 2008)

Tagged


----------

